# Spring bear hunting



## Starky (Mar 15, 2006)

Is anybody going to do a spring bear hunt. I've been looking for an outfitter in Manitoba for next year but there are a lot to choose from. I was wondering if anybody has booked a hunt in Manitoba and some advise on outfitters.


----------

